# Calculating Net salary from Gross Salary - Germany



## UdayBASIS

Hi Friends,

I have recently received and offer from a German Company. However, I am unable to find out, whether the Compensation is adequate or not, since the compensation is Gross Pay without any breakdown details.

I would like to know, if there are any web sites, in which we can calculate the Net pay from the Gross pay for Germany?

Thanks in Advance!
Uday


----------



## ks00235

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have recently received and offer from a German Company. However, I am unable to find out, whether the Compensation is adequate or not, since the compensation is Gross Pay without any breakdown details.
> 
> I would like to know, if there are any web sites, in which we can calculate the Net pay from the Gross pay for Germany?
> 
> Thanks in Advance!
> Uday


hey, 
check if the below link is of any use to u 

German Income Tax Calculator 1999-2013, FreeWare

cheers


----------



## UdayBASIS

ks00235 said:


> hey,
> check if the below link is of any use to u
> 
> German Income Tax Calculator 1999-2013, FreeWare
> 
> cheers


Thanks Karthik!!

I have indeed stumbled upon this, and could use it to a level to gauge the approximate amount!

Don't know yet, if this is accurate!

Thanks anyway!

BR,
Uday


----------



## temp.sha

what is your skill set ? how much did you get ?

Thanks,
ravi


----------



## ks00235

UdayBASIS said:


> Thanks Karthik!!
> 
> I have indeed stumbled upon this, and could use it to a level to gauge the approximate amount!
> 
> Don't know yet, if this is accurate!
> 
> Thanks anyway!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Ah i guessed you should have seen that site before.

Anyone who is already living and working in Germany should be the right person to answer the question abt tax i guess. 

Can I ask you why exactly you need to know this information? Is it for your visa purposes or just for your knowledge?

Cheers


----------



## UdayBASIS

ks00235 said:


> Ah i guessed you should have seen that site before.
> 
> Anyone who is already living and working in Germany should be the right person to answer the question abt tax i guess.
> 
> Can I ask you why exactly you need to know this information? Is it for your visa purposes or just for your knowledge?
> 
> Cheers


Yeah, Right!! May be I will have to talk to German colleagues for a better idea!!

I needed this information to make an informed choice of migrating to Germany on the given offer.

All costs being there, should have to get at least a savings twice of what I can do here in India.

Considering the Health Care and the Education, I should not concern much, still could not leave it behind!! 

BR,
Uday


----------



## ALKB

UdayBASIS said:


> Yeah, Right!! May be I will have to talk to German colleagues for a better idea!!
> 
> I needed this information to make an informed choice of migrating to Germany on the given offer.
> 
> All costs being there, should have to get at least a savings twice of what I can do here in India.
> 
> Considering the Health Care and the Education, I should not concern much, still could not leave it behind!!
> 
> BR,
> Uday



Compared to other countries, the tax level is relatively high. It's also not only tax, there are contributions to social security and whatnot to take into account.

We do get a lot for it, though. At least I never felt over-taxed but that might just be me being used to it.

Tax is higher than in the UK for instance but living expenses are lower. 

You will be entitled to child benefit (Kindergeld) for your child. Also, your spouse and children will be entitled to free family health insurance as long as they don't have income from employment themselves.

Do compare different health insurances - cost can vary quite a lot!


----------



## UdayBASIS

ALKB said:


> Compared to other countries, the tax level is relatively high. It's also not only tax, there are contributions to social security and whatnot to take into account.
> 
> We do get a lot for it, though. At least I never felt over-taxed but that might just be me being used to it.
> 
> Tax is higher than in the UK for instance but living expenses are lower.
> 
> You will be entitled to child benefit (Kindergeld) for your child. Also, your spouse and children will be entitled to free family health insurance as long as they don't have income from employment themselves.
> 
> Do compare different health insurances - cost can vary quite a lot!


Thanks ALKB,

Read thru all these information in How To Germany - Home

It is very much beneficial, and would not be feeling the tax as a burden, as there are more benefits for the better. (Public health insurance, Education for kids, social security benefits). Unlike the feeling of burdened, we have here for each and every penny we pay as taxes!

Am not much in favour of the Private health insurances, as it costs very high and not significantly distinguishing in the services provided in terms of Medical care.

BR,
Uday


----------



## ALKB

UdayBASIS said:


> Thanks ALKB,
> 
> Read thru all these information in How To Germany - Home
> 
> It is very much beneficial, and would not be feeling the tax as a burden, as there are more benefits for the better. (Public health insurance, Education for kids, social security benefits). Unlike the feeling of burdened, we have here for each and every penny we pay as taxes!
> 
> Am not much in favour of the Private health insurances, as it costs very high and not significantly distinguishing in the services provided in terms of Medical care.
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Yes, be careful with private health insurance - I would not touch it with a three foot pole.

I meant to compare the gesetzlichen Krankenkassen/Ersatzkassen = providers of statutory health insurance; there are differences in cost and what they cover.

http://www.gkv-spitzenverband.de/krankenkassenliste.pdf


----------



## beppi

The German tax system is very complicated and your actual burden depends on more factors than any online calculator can account for. The calculator linked above is a bit of an oversimplification in my opinion. Try this one for comparison:
Brutto Netto Rechner 2014 2013 Gehaltsrechner 2014 2013 Lohnrechner 2014 2013 Gehalt
Unlike the one above, it also shows (compulsory) social security contributions. If you do not know what the entries mean (they are all in German), get a German friend or even better a tax consultant (you will need one anyway!) to calculate it for you.


----------



## UdayBASIS

beppi said:


> The German tax system is very complicated and your actual burden depends on more factors than any online calculator can account for. The calculator linked above is a bit of an oversimplification in my opinion. Try this one for comparison:
> Brutto Netto Rechner 2014 2013 Gehaltsrechner 2014 2013 Lohnrechner 2014 2013 Gehalt
> Unlike the one above, it also shows (compulsory) social security contributions. If you do not know what the entries mean (they are all in German), get a German friend or even better a tax consultant (you will need one anyway!) to calculate it for you.


Thank You beppi!! Used that and quite impressed.

BR,
Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS

ALKB said:


> Yes, be careful with private health insurance - I would not touch it with a three foot pole.
> 
> I meant to compare the gesetzlichen Krankenkassen/Ersatzkassen = providers of statutory health insurance; there are differences in cost and what they cover.
> 
> http://www.gkv-spitzenverband.de/krankenkassenliste.pdf


Ah, You were referring to the different statutory providers!

Would have to check them in detail.

BR,
Uday


----------

